# All emails with @gmail extensions removed by mass unsubscribe



## ADO (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello. To my knowledge nothing has changed after having this account for many years. All gmail accounts (188) were mass unsubscribed without permission or action on our part. All other email accounts remained.

What could be the issue? How to fix it? Are the unsubscribed emails archived that I can return them to active duty.

FYI....I am new to this as I recently took over this system and the person who set it up is now longer with our organization. So if I ask stooooopid questions, I apologize.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

What are you talking about? What Gmail accounts? Where? Do I need to grab my crystal ball?


----------



## ekingston (Mar 8, 2019)

SirDice said:


> What are you talking about? What Gmail accounts? Where? Do I need to grab my crystal ball?



I have a gmail.com account associated with these forums, and I'm still here. That doesn't mean others aren't having issues, only that it's not universal.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

I don't think he's referring to accounts on this forum.


----------



## ucomp (Mar 8, 2019)

my crystal ball says: you`re simply not connected to gmail(-port) at the moment


----------



## ADO (Mar 9, 2019)

The eList that our charitable organization has says it is powered by Free BSD.  So I assumed this was the place to get answers to the issue that has arisen. If I mistaken that help could be found here, I apologize, but it felt worth a shot.

To make this clearer, the other day only members in our elist  emails that had a @gmail extension were mass unsubscribed. No action was taken by me (although I am a newbie).

Any direction would be helpful.

Thank you;
Catherine


----------



## scottro (Mar 9, 2019)

You are simply not giving enough information. We realize that as you are new, it is sometimes difficult to know what information to give.  The How to ask questions the smart way gives some good pointers. (It's written more for coders,  but most of its points are quite valid)




__





						How To Ask Questions The Smart Way
					





					www.catb.org
				





In this case, we'd need more explanation.  You have a server that runs FreeBSD.  However there are several mail servers that can be used, e.g., Postfix, Sendmail, Qmail, and others.   We realize you didn't set this up, but from your description, you really may be better off hiring a consultant to look at this. Email can be complex, and you don't seem to have much knowledge of it (that's not an insult, but from your description, it sounds as if you're not at all familiar with it), and it's quite possible a consultant can check and see what happened. Generally speaking, what you're describing sounds as if someone with access to the system did something.  This doesn't mean you were necessarily hacked, someone might have made  a mistake.  But this is something best figured out by someone with access to the system who can ask you questions immediately, rather than a forum which is basically users helping users, where you may or may not get someone who knows your system and is willing to take the time to ask you the questions that need to be asked.   Again, mail systems are often quite complicated and unless you have mail specialists on your staff, you're better off having it hosted by fastmail or other mail hosting company.


----------



## marcelbonnet (Mar 9, 2019)

I agree with scottro .
Not to say a very common leak of security: a employee quit with the job and still have access to the server... And your story doesn't sound like you could blindly trust this person. But it is just an hypothesis .


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 9, 2019)

This is a FreeBSD forum but you probably want to seek help at the relevant channels for the specific software you are running to manage emails.

For example you wouldn't seek help on the Microsoft forums if your copy of Adobe Photoshop stopped working.

My first step would be to identify what software is actually running on your server and go from there.


----------



## ADO (Mar 9, 2019)

Thank you for your replies.


----------

